# who is the goto for installing trits?



## gianetics (May 22, 2013)

i have a predator i want to have modded. there are six flat spots on the head and i want to have 3 trits installed. what modder or company do you all suggest?


----------



## franzdom (May 22, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## gianetics (May 22, 2013)

California central coast


----------



## franzdom (May 22, 2013)

Normally you have to buy your own trit, and norland can be bought as well...it's pretty darn easy to DIY.


----------



## gianetics (May 24, 2013)

i might just have to. i already have the trits and i have a dremel. i will deff try on a cheap light first.


----------



## franzdom (May 24, 2013)

Oh wait you want slots milled? You definitely need to contact Jeff Hanko, JHanko is his id.


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 7, 2013)

franzdom said:


> Oh wait you want slots milled? You definitely need to contact Jeff Hanko, JHanko is his id.


+1

Jeff is far & away the best at trit slot milling & trit vial installation.


----------



## archer6817j (Jul 8, 2013)

Is it weird if I (at this point) recommend Precisionworks?


----------



## tobrien (Jul 8, 2013)

archer6817j said:


> Is it weird if I (at this point) recommend Precisionworks?



not all all weird. I've had work done by him too (not trits though, I _wish_!)

however, PW isn't necessarily accepting new tritium job requests 

regardless of who you go with (be it PW or JHanko) you'll be perfectly satisfied (and then some!)


----------



## lightcycle1 (Oct 18, 2013)

gianetics said:


> California central coast



Lompoc?

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------

